# 2 or 4 gauge power wire for two amps



## grunt66 (Aug 15, 2008)

Need some help here. I am installing the following amps in my vehicle.
Zapco Reference 500.1 (1 X 360 watts at 4 ohms , Max current 40 amps)
DLS Ultimate A4 (4 X 85 watts at 4 ohms, Max current 95 amps)

I was told by a local installer that a 4 gauge power wire would be fine. Then I looked in the Zapco manual that came with the amp I saw the chart for running a power wire for different current demands. The total max current for both amps is 135 amps. The Zapco manual states that between 125 -150 amps for a 10 -13 foot power run the size of the power cable should be 2 gauge. If the run for the cable is 13-16 feet then the power cable size should be 0 gauge. The DLS manual states for the A4 by itself at a power run of 4 meters (13 feet) the power cable should be 4 gauge.

All speakers will be running at 4 ohms. The DLS will be using two at 4 ohms to power the front speakers and two channels at 4 ohms to power the rear speakers.

This is going to be my first install and appreciate any and all advise. Hopefully I provided enough information. It appears that I need to run at a minimum a 2 gauge wire. Also for the in line fuse at the battery for the power wire the DLS manual states for a 2 guage wire the max fuse should be 150 amps and for a 4 gauge power wire the max fuse should be 100 amps. Does this sound correct.

Thanks in advance


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

I ran Zero to a distro block & then 4awg to the amps..
its wearth it so you dont ever need to replace the power wire..


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

If you know you will not be upgrading I would run 4 ga. It will carry ~130 amps with no problem, and listening to music you will rarely go over 60% of current draw for more than a second or two, even when listening very loud, and at 95% draw you are still under 130 amps...

If you think you may ever want to upgrade, just run the 2 or 1/0 gauge wire now.


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

el_chupo_ said:


> If you know you will not be upgrading I would run 4 ga. It will carry ~130 amps with no problem, and listening to music you will rarely go over 60% of current draw for more than a second or two, even when listening very loud, and at 95% draw you are still under 130 amps...
> 
> If you think you may ever want to upgrade, just run the 2 or 1/0 gauge wire now.


Why take risks? First I planned on a big ass install, now I got a friggin small install, still running the 0ga..... I could have sold it, buy a smaller size and save the extra..... But why would I? At least I know I'll be safe now if I wanted to upgrade. And if not, I know I won't be on the borderline, like the OP would be running 4ga.....


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

cuz some of us like engineering systems.

0/1 is serious overkill for many applications (dare I say, most sane applications), and it's a lot bigger. Obviously, transactional costs and extra work would make it retarded to swap out 0 for 4ga once it's installed. But if you're trying to engineer a system, you barely even have to look past the current ratings.

OP seems close enough to the borderline to step up in this case. But in my case 4ga is more than adequate.


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

In competition you have to go overkill, unfortunately....

According to the Dutch 12v site, 4awg can only have 125amps to it, and it also depends on lenghth.

And for competition standards my 0AWG is even barely enough for what I'm running. which is only 100amps at full throttle.


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

"In competition you have to go overkill, unfortunately....

And for competition standards my 0AWG is even barely enough for what I'm running. which is only 100amps at full throttle."

I think this is why there should be a "SQ Only" class where the judges do not even LOOK at the install. They sit in the car and listen. Then no one cares about what gauge wire is run and how many motors and LED's you have in your car. Iget what you are saying and why, I just think the criteria for competition success is stupid.


----------



## BLACKonBLACK98 (Apr 5, 2008)

XC-C30 said:


> In competition you have to go overkill, unfortunately....
> 
> According to the Dutch 12v site, 4awg can only have 125amps to it, and it also depends on lenghth.
> 
> And for competition standards my 0AWG is even barely enough for what I'm running. which is only 100amps at full throttle.


i don't get it.

"4awg can carry 125a but my 1/0awg isn't enough for 100a."


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

BLACKonBLACK98 said:


> i don't get it.
> 
> "4awg can carry 125a but my 1/0awg isn't enough for 100a."



for competition it isn't enough becasue it isn't blingy enough


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

that all depends on the lenght of the wire.... It all has to do with resistance. The shorter the wire, less resistance is created, and as such current passes through eaier. As such less heat is being created due to resistance and the wire will not heat up as much


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

DaleCarter said:


> for competition it isn't enough becasue it isn't blingy enough


And that's a load of crap because you're wires usually are running through a protective sleeve, hidden from the eye..... Nothing to do with bling.

They just take a bigger margin to be on the safe side


----------



## DaleCarter (Jan 3, 2008)

If, as stated in your case, a 100 amp draw on a 125 - 135 amp circuit isn't safe enough, then they are using criteria other than safety.

"Bling" is more than bright and shiny, it can also be, to use your word, "overkill". It's cool to have enormo-huge wires, even of there is absolutely no reason for it.

The extreme of this are the home audio guys who buy $ 200 ac cables for their preamp. No science, but it sure is cool aka blingy.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

What's the price differential? How long is the run?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I have my 1997 Civic interior gutted on the passenger side right now and I DO NOT want to tear the interior out again. As a result, I ran a 1/0 wire from the battery to the trunk!


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I ended up going with the stinger oval 0/1 wire. Much easiler to fit under panels, etc., Also I got a good price from darvex


----------

